# 2004 altima cranks but wont start need help



## silviacrazy (Jan 8, 2010)

hey guys i need help wit my 2004 nissan altima a few days ago it would just crank so i ended up changing the crankshaft position sensor and so it worked for 2 days then the car wouldnt star once again the motor turns but it dosent crank up


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

If you didn't put a nissan OEM CPS on there I'm gonna bet that you need another crank sensor.


----------



## victor741 (Jan 12, 2010)

silviacrazy said:


> hey guys i need help wit my 2004 nissan altima a few days ago it would just crank so i ended up changing the crankshaft position sensor and so it worked for 2 days then the car wouldnt star once again the motor turns but it dosent crank up


i did the same thing on my 2006 frontier le v6,it just died on me 2 weeks ago,i went to nissan and bought the sensor and changed the cranshaft position sensor,it worked for a few hours and now it wont start???sometimes the truck turns on,but its misfiring bad...then my overdrive light on stays on,even when i push the button on shifter to turn it off,it wont....


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

victor741 said:


> i did the same thing on my 2006 frontier le v6,it just died on me 2 weeks ago,i went to nissan and bought the sensor and changed the cranshaft position sensor,it worked for a few hours and now it wont start???sometimes the truck turns on,but its misfiring bad...then my overdrive light on stays on,even when i push the button on shifter to turn it off,it wont....


You need to get the IPDM checked and replaced. Those are becoming a pain lately.



silviacrazy said:


> hey guys i need help wit my 2004 nissan altima a few days ago it would just crank so i ended up changing the crankshaft position sensor and so it worked for 2 days then the car wouldnt star once again the motor turns but it dosent crank up


OEM replacement CPS are junk but aftermarket ones are even worse. If it's dead you should have a CPS code stored again. There is a recall on that year for the CPS so call a local dealer and have them run a servcom on you VIN to see if it's still open.


----------

